# Reactor Projekt import ins Eclipse



## PollerJava (2. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab mir für Maven ein Reaktor- Projekt erzeugt. 
Das heißt ich hab 4 Projekte und eine Parent- POM (Parent POM ist auch in einem Projekt damit ich dieses POM in Eclipse importieren kann).
Im Parent- POM sinid die Module definiert (also die 4 Projekte).

Ich kann mir "mvn clean install" das ganze einwandfrei bauen.
Auch "mvn eclipse:eclipse" funktioniert einwandfrei.
Auch das Importieren funktioniert einwandfrei ins Eclipse.

Was nicht funktioniert ist, das, wenn ich das ganze ins Eclipse importiert hab, dass dann die Abhängigkeiten passen in Eclipse (also auf das Projekt gehen -> Properties -> Java Build Path ->  Projekts) -> da wird bei mir nichts aufgelistet.

Weiß jemand was ich da ncoh ins POM schreiben muss damit das automatisch funktioniert?

Vielen Dank,
lg
Poller


----------

